# 2nd pregnancy????



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

ok im starting a new thread, so im not confused with my others...

Right so i took in a cat and her 5 newborn kittens which were born last night...but shes stilll pregnant, shes fat, her tummy is hard, babies are very active..

before you ask, she has an appointment with the vet tomorrow!

She is fine in herself, shes asleep in her box with her kittens..

just wanted to know if this is possible to have 2 seperate litters...


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Copied from the thread in cat chat:

I've just looked up some journals (if anyone wants to search and has a relevant subscription - mine comes through the Open university - the term is "superfetation"). In short, there are a couple of scientists who claim to have seen cases but the latest article on the subject, from 2006, says that not one of these cases has been conclusively proven to be superfetation and that it is physically impossible. So take your pick - if it really is superfetation your vet, if s/he has any interest at all in writing for veterinary journals, will be absolutely fascinated. I have to say I think it is very unlikely indeed/

Liz


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

maybe all the stress shes had has stopped her labour? just a thought


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

but we didnt get her till lunchtime today! i cant wait to go to the vets tomorrow...its like she hasnt had them, no sagginess, iv pinched her nipples and a speck of milk comes out..


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

were u rescuing 2 cats?


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

The lady who i got them from, well her brother sadley died in march, anyway when she went to clear his house she saw the cats and took them..then one cat had kittens 7 weeks ago, and then the other girl had hers last night, which i didnt see as didnt pick her up till today....(she was still pregnant when i spoke to her yesterday)..

Anyway she had 5 beautiful kittens, birth went well, she ate all the placentas etc...but I can feel a couple in there...

But when i pinched her nipple there was hardey no milk...like when they are pregnant until just before birth...

but shes not complaining at all...she seems happy with the kittens, (maybe they are not hers but wouldnt she reject them??)


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

whose kittens could they be???????????????????????????????? she may not reject them.


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> whose kittens could they be???????????????????????????????? she may not reject them.


well she lots of adults there...she tried to palm me off with the 7 week old kittens mum..but she was well violent towards her, hissed and scratched her...


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

:yikes::yikes: well then prehaps they are not even her kittens. post some pics for us..... of mum and kittens if you can. who is having the 7 week old kittens and other cats?


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

pictures of izzy and kittens..
























ok she had 2 silver Tabbies, 1 ginger, 1 tabby & white nd 1 b&w...


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

well they look like hers. can't wait for tomorrow til the vet has seen her, i'm worried! she looks very frightened in those pics. has she got her own space alone etc? is she ok and happy with you and that? is she in good condition? eating ok? toilet?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

bshcatz said:


> but we didnt get her till lunchtime today! i cant wait to go to the vets tomorrow...its like she hasnt had them, no sagginess, iv pinched her nipples and a speck of milk comes out..


She won't get saggy just yet. It all sounds (and looks) quite normal to me, my guess is that there is still one to come.

Are you new to cat breeding?

Liz


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

she is in good health, nope shes fine with us, fine to have a cuddle, eating, drinking etc, or normal...no lol im not new to cat breeding, all of mine go thin straight away! I just wanted to know what you guys thought as like i said i wasnt present at the birth...and iv never experienced anything like this...


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> well they look like hers. can't wait for tomorrow til the vet has seen her, i'm worried! she looks very frightened in those pics. has she got her own space alone etc? is she ok and happy with you and that? is she in good condition? eating ok? toilet?


hiya, the 7 week old ones are the same colour too, the lady had about 4 more tabby adult girls


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

where are the other girls going? are they pedgree?

so glad mummy is happy with you


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

I have no idea, we really couldnt of took them...they all were very scared around people even the owner!! I cant wait till the vets tomorrow...be very very interesting...

They will know if shes just given birth wont they??


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

should think so. is she rehoming the others?


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

yeh she is


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

that;s good then


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi

Had all these cats been in her brother's house since March? (Am a bit confused).

You say that hardly any milk has come out of her nipple. Is she feeding the kittens OK? If they are not hers then I guess they may need hand rearing? Poor thing - she is so lucky to have a good home now. Sounds like you will have your hands full if she has more kittens to come!!


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

she has got a wonderful home now..no some were her own cats, there were only 2 females from his house, but it means she must og got pregnant at her house as march was months and months ago...I will take her to the vets tomorrow....no hardley no milk comes out, but the kittens are suckling away, they are not distressed in any way...so hard to explain..


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

bshcatz said:


> no hardley no milk comes out, but the kittens are suckling away, they are not distressed in any way...so hard to explain..


I've got one like that, no milk to see and yet huge kittens. My vet said sometimes it just gets let down when they need it so you don't see "udders". If the kittens are content I doubt if there is any cause for alarm.

Liz


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

Thats what the vets said, they including the mum are content..


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Aaaw, it's good that the furballs are getting their milk!!

It will be interesting to read what the vet says tomorrow about her maybe having more kittens to come. Poor love - she will be shattered with such a huge family to care for. She is so lucky she has you now to help her.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Any more news on this today??? I've been reading through the threads relating to this and it does all sound very strange. Hope Mum is OK

Lou
X


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

UPDATE UPDATE!! She is fine...her bladder was in hugh, she needed the toilet really bad but she wouldnt go so the vet had to empty it! 

she was given a painkiller and laxitives (not sure if spelt that right)...
and got some stuff to make the swelling go down..

her kittens are fine and healthy...

Im soooo pleased...:rolleyes5:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

That's fab news - hope they all continue to do well!

Lou
X


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

oh THANK GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

bshcatz said:


> UPDATE UPDATE!! She is fine...her bladder was in hugh, she needed the toilet really bad but she wouldnt go so the vet had to empty it!


Apparently some of them get like this when they have kittens. I have a girl who only seemed to go once every 48 hours - you can't really imagine it can you!  The tray would go straight from pristine clean, to so disgusting that you would think it hadn't been cleaned for a week!

Liz


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So glad to hear that mum cat is doing fine now and all her gorgeous babies too.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww what beautiful mum and babies, will you need to rehome the mum once the kittens have found homes or does she stay with you forever,


----------

